# TV bild auf dem PC darstellen



## sOliverHRO (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

ich hab mal ne frage! 
ich habe meinen PC und meinen TV mit einem SVHS kabel  ( so heißt das glaube ich  der runde stecker mit den 4 kleinen steckkontakten in der mitte ) )verbunden!

nun wollte ich fragen  Den Desktop kann ich super auf dem TV darstellen und Filme guckne und und und!

nun wollte ich fragen ob ich das auch anders rum machen kann! sprich das ich das TV bild auf dem rechner habe! über das SVHS kabel

danke im vorraus! und sorry im fall das thema hier schon war hab aber nichts gefunden! :>


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2003)

Dafür brauchst du 2 Dinge, von denen ich nicht weiß, ob du sie hast:

1. Einen Videoeingang an der Grafikkarte
2. Einen Videoausgang vermutlich am ehesten am Videorecorder 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sOliverHRO (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Dafür brauchst du 2 Dinge, von denen ich nicht weiß, ob du sie hast:
> 
> 1. Einen Videoeingang an der Grafikkarte
> ...



hm woran erkenne ich das ob es nur ein ausgang ist bzw es auch ein eingang ist!?

da hab ich einen scart adapter! den man einstellen kann ob in oder out!

gruß olli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2003)

Das erkennt man daran, dass man weiß was man für eine Grafikkarte hat
und die Bedienungsanleitung oder die Spezifikationen durchliest. 

Meine Wahrsager-Kugel ist grad in Reparatur und so kann ich schlecht
was dazu sagen, oder was meinst du?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sOliverHRO (21. Dezember 2003)

hm also ich habe die

GeForce FX5600 von Asus


----------



## sOliverHRO (21. Dezember 2003)

hat sich erledigt!  

hab nur TV Out 

hab die TD version


----------

